# BBS keeps logging me out



## PA- (Apr 6, 2007)

If I have no activity for some time (maybe 30 minutes or so), the BBS logs me out.

I have Windows OneCare, could that be the reason?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't know beans about Windows OneCare, so can't answer that part.  

Meanwhile, see if this helps:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

